# help needed- RESOLVED!



## katt (Jan 5, 2007)

hey all, after all the battle i have had withwinnie and herman and herman's lack of wanting a new home they arecomming back with me.

the people from midwest rabbit rescue have been very helpful inattempting to get a bunny train to get the from toledo, OH up tomichigan.

so far we have them back at the shelter in michigan, it is like a 5hour drive for me to get down there, time is tight and to be perfectlyhonest my main concern is that i have never driving a big city on myown and my mom doesn't think i am ready to. I am willing to do it ifneedbe, but i figured i would ask if anyone here could do a pickup atthe shelter and bring them north, if only 1/2 hr drive, anything thatputs them slightly closer to me.

here is a link to the midwest rabbit rescue page, if you scroll downthe page you will see a mape of were they are at, you can click on themape for a better view and to get driving directions.

http://www.rabbitrr.org/

I would be willing to give gas money to the driver. . .if anyone knowsof anyone, please pm me, reply to this,or email me at[email protected]. the rabbitswill be arriving at the shelter sometime next week (i am waiting to getthe exact day from a lady at the rescue).

any help would be great!

katie


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2007)

I can help! I volunteer there (its about 45 min from my house) so I know where it is and everything.

How did they end up in Ohio?!

I can go get them from the shelter and bring them up near flint. Or Imcoming to Lansing next week if thats any closer (not sure which houseyoure taking them to). 

Or if they stayed with me for a night I could probably take them a bitfarther north (maybe birch run?) depending on how busy I am.

Let me know, Im happy to help


----------



## katt (Jan 5, 2007)

haley-

thank you so much! i already emailed you. . .

after things didn't work out with the first family the rescue knew ofanother family that wanted to give them a try. . .they are currently infoster down in oh. . .that is how they ended up there. . .my buns aretraveling fools right now (i am sure that is part of the problem).

anyway. . .thank you thank you thank you!

katie


----------



## Haley (Jan 10, 2007)

Im so excited to meet Herman and Winnie!

I'll be picking them up tomorrow at noon. And if I decide not to bunnynap them I'll be meeting Katie at 3:00

Wish us luck!

-Haley


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 10, 2007)

Yay! A happy ending is just around the corner!


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2007)

yup. . .a happy ending. . .i am setting up their cage right now and making it all cool for them!

and haley, go ahead and bunnynap herman. . .seems how he has beenspraying every home he has been at but mine, i am sure you would becalling me within 2 weeks telling me to get my little spray monster outof your house!

i can't wait to see them. . .to cuddle my winnie and fight with hermanover his craisen addiction. . .apparently he turned all the rabbits atthe first home into craisen lovers as well. . .the lady that took himemailed me going "Herman just cracked me up at his instance for thosecraisens, because of him and his love for them, i've got littlecraisens monsters on my hands as well. my own!". what can i say? therabbit would save a bag of craisens before he saved my life!

and gladly there are people with good hearts in this world like haleythat are willing to help me and my 2 distraught rabbits. . .


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm so glad this is working out for you!


----------



## Haley (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll have to pick up some craisins tonight so Ican give him a little treat when I pick him up. Poor dears have beenthrough a lot!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 10, 2007)

Aww I am soo pleased things have worked out here, I'll bet your delighted to be getting them back (well, Winne anyway) 

Haley, how great of you to help out like this


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2007)

Herman and Winnie are officially on their way home with Katie and her family 

I cant even tell you how cute Herman is in person and how sweet littleWinnie is. Herman let me hold him and I was just stroking his ears inamazement, they are so long!

I know those two will be so happy to be home. :bunnieskiss


----------



## f_j (Jan 11, 2007)

This thread made me smile - I love happy endings!!


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2007)

well, we are home! and boy are they happy to be back!

when we picked them up, we put them in the carrier, well, that lastedabout 5 minutes, and they rode the rest of the way home sitting in theback seat between me and my friend/roommate jessica while my mom drove,both cuddled right in and went straight to sleep.

we do have some things to work out, like hermans weight (he is superskinny, even his face is thin and boney) i think he was depressed whileaway, but is upstairs in his room, eating like a mad man. . .i am goingto bring veggies up in just a few (i don't have very many currently asi didn't have a chance to go bunny shopping before the trip). theminute we were home i set them down, winnie stayed right next to me(she keeps on comming up to me to check to see if i really am herkatie. . .it is so cute, she did it in the car too, she would wake up,crawl over herman and sniff my hand and give me a "i can't believe ifound you" look then crawl back over herman and go back to sleep,repeating this about every 15 minutes), but herman made a dash for thestairs and ran right into the bunny room and sat there waiting at thecage door for me to come open it. . . to funny. . .

having them back has made me so happy, i told my friend/roommate thatif we couldn't find a place that would allow them that i wasn't goingto be able to move out, and she agreed, then we started talking aboutways to sneak them in if we couldn't find a place, i think that herseeing how much they missed me, and i missed them really made her wantto find a place that worked, and i am very happy for that!

thank you haley, the ladies of midwest rabbit rescue, and the board forall the support, herman and winnie send happy binkies to all!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 11, 2007)

Yay!!!!

We'd love to see some updated pics as soon as they are settled!


PS. Great job, Haley!!


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2007)

Im so happy to hear theyre settling in nicely. I could really tell how relieved they were to see you.

The shelter has over 60 bunnies and I could tell this was stressingHerman out. Winnie was just kinda sitting there scared. But Herman keptcoming to the front of the cage and when I opened it he looked prettydistraught, like "get me outta here"!

Im so happy your roommate has agreed to try and work things out foryou. Another thing to think about, which I believe we discussed before,was asking about small caged animals, then letting them out only whenyoure home.

Keep us posted!

-Haley


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance:I am so glad they :bunnydance:are were they belong.:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Jan 11, 2007)

*** happy tears !!! ***









:happydance


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2007)

well, i am happy they are back, and so are they!

i have lots of photos of the trip home and the first hour they were back, so i made a new blog for them:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17975&amp;forum_id=6

i warn that there are many photos, as i didn't have them for over a month i needed to make-up for lost time!


----------

